
Do you trust your VPN? Are you sure? - Cauchon
https://slate.com/technology/2019/02/best-vpn-companies-trust-privacy.html
======
beatgammit
Eh, I rarely use a VPN, and if I feel the need, I try to get by with Tor.

However, I generally trust ProtonVPN. I like their email service, and their
VPN works reasonably well and is bundled with that service, so I think it does
a decent job.

------
gigatexal
I use mullvad. But even if I ran my own I’d not have full control over
everything there’d always be some chance I could get snooped on. I use it
mostly to get around region locks.

------
Cypher
No I don't and Yes I'm sure.

